# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Ремонт стола

## mazan2012

Имеется старый пошарпанный стол, что с ним можно сделать? Или лучше не мучаться и выкинуть сразу?

----------


## sadesit

Прям как есть оставьте, обработайте только, типа под старину.

----------


## som

Ну выкинуть всегда успеете, а так как вариант можно отциклевать само полотно и наклеить пленку под дерево например, далее подойдет кромка пвх 1мм (у компании Нисон такая точно была в продаже) для оторцовки стола.

----------

